# [SOLVED]Wymagania Frame Buffera

## Yatmai

Takie troche nietypowe, ale zastanowiło mnie ostatnio jakie wymagania sprzętowe ma frame buffer. Zawsze myślalem, że jedynym wymaganiem (poza włączeniem go do jajka  :Very Happy: ) jest 4MB pamięci na grafice, jednak ostatnio na jakimś wiekowym S3 na PCI, jednak z 4MB pamięci FB odmówił współpracy. Na serwerze mam równie wiekową Elsa Erazor III (na chipsecie Riva 128 jak pamiętam) również z 4MB pamięci, jednak na AGP i tam FB śmiga.

Więc jakie są te wymagania ? 4MB ? AGP ? Czy niektore karty, jak owy S3 tego nie wspierają ?  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

Wymaganiem jest karta zgodna z VESA

----------

## dotmod

A konkretnie VESA 2.0. Te stare karty S3 (Trio32/64 itp.) są zgodne tylko z VESA 1.2

----------

## RushPL

Zdaje sie, ze kiedys powstawaly jakies hacki na starsze jadra pozwalajace odpalic FB na kartach nie obslugujacych VESA 2.0 ... dam glowe, ze o tym czytalem.  :Smile:  Moze mozna je jeszcze przeportowac, tylko po co ?

----------

## Yatmai

 *RushPL wrote:*   

> Moze mozna je jeszcze przeportowac, tylko po co ?

 

Heh, to moje zboczenie nabawione w Gentoo. Serwer czy terminal nie musi mieć dla mnie X'ów, ale FB to podstawa :] Poprostu dużo bardziej wole fb, gdzie mieści się sporo więcej tekstu i wszystko jest czytelniejsze  :Very Happy: 

Nie będe się bawił w desperackie przeportowania sterowników, poszukam sobie poprostu odpowiedniej karty, bo teraz już wiem czego szukać  :Very Happy:  (Gdzieś chyba jeszscze miałem jakiegoś S3 Virge  :Very Happy: )

Wielkie dzieki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Heh, to moje zboczenie nabawione w Gentoo. Serwer czy terminal nie musi mieć dla mnie X'ów, ale FB to podstawa :] Poprostu dużo bardziej wole fb, gdzie mieści się sporo więcej tekstu i wszystko jest czytelniejsze 

 

a często siedzisz bezpośrednio przy serwerze? Mi się to zdarza bardzo rzadko.

----------

## v7n

Przeglądając kiedyś Neta trafiłem na coś takiego: *Quote:*   

> Gdy znudzi nam się standardowa rozdzielczość (80x25) lub gdy nam poprostu nieodpowiada 
> 
> możemy zmienić ją na większą. Aby to uczynić do pliku lilo.conf wpisujemy:
> 
> vga=x 
> ...

 

Zastrzegam, że sam nie testowałem.

----------

## mbar

Ja testowałem i te "wyższe" tryby wyglądają na LCD fatalnie.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Raku wrote:*   

> a często siedzisz bezpośrednio przy serwerze? Mi się to zdarza bardzo rzadko.

 

Nie często, ale jak już to mam troche dłuższą sesję, bo skoro nie można zdalnie, to znaczy, że coś naprawde spieprzyłem  :Very Happy:  Tu miałem bardziej na myśli te terminale, maszyny za słabe na X'y, czy poprostu to, że mimo procka 2600Mhz i X'ów nawet na desktopie lubie często siedzieć w konsoli =] 

Generalnie gdziekolwiek, byle z FB (i zgodnie z POSIX'em  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Ja testowałem i te "wyższe" tryby wyglądają na LCD fatalnie.

 

Na CRT graficznie wygląda to nieźle, ale strasznie to dziwne, bo te literki jakoś tak nierówno porozciągane   :Confused:  (Mam na myśli, że przykładowo w pionie bardziej skurczone niż w poziomie co je troche deformuje względem oryginału  :Very Happy: )

od raku: ort

Art: Kurcze, kiedyś musialbyć ten pierwszy raz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## v7n

Strzał w ciemno - no to może GRUB ma takiego ficzersa bardziej udoskonalonego ?

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie wymieniłem sobie ostatnio serwerek, teraz ma jakąś "podróbkę" S3 (Alliance Semiconductor) na PCI, Vesa'y 2.0 to na oczy nie widziało, ale grub wyświetla się w trybie graficznym. 

Wiecie może co to za "magiczna" właściwość ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  Vesa'y 2.0 to na oczy nie widziało, ale grub wyświetla się w trybie graficznym. 
> 
> Wiecie może co to za "magiczna" właściwość ? 

 

Może właśnie tryb graficzny  :Smile:  czyli VGA o ile dobrze rozumiem. Przecież stare gierki jakoś w trybie graficznym sobie działają, ale nie wiem czy w tym samym co FB czy ten spod GRUBA

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, no tak. Piękne czasy pięciu gier mieszczących się na fdd i pisania w Pascal'u. I jak pamiętam standardowy moduł graph oferował 640x480 przy dwustronnicowym ekranie i 16 kolorach. Oczywiście wraz ze swobodnym dostępem do każdego pixela na ekranie.

Czyli robimy rundkę i wracamy do tego co pisał RushPL. Niestety dla mnie google nie były łaskawe i gdy już znalazłem linki do patch'y to pliki już nie istniały, albo nie chciało mnie wpuścić na serwer  :Sad: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *Quote:*   

> od raku: ort
> 
> Art: Kurcze, kiedyś musialbyć ten pierwszy raz 

 

ort, poprawnie: "musiał być" (osobno!!!)

----------

## Yatmai

Ażesz, spacje wcięło. Cięcia w budżecie i te sprawy  :Very Happy: 

----------

